# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa Birliği ile Ortaklık Kuruluyor: Ankara Anlaşması

## ceydaaa

sd.jpgAET Bakanlar Konseyi, Türkiye'nin yapmış olduğu başvuruyu kabul ederek üyelik koşulları gerçekleşinceye kadar geçerli olacak bir ortaklık anlaşması imzalanmasını önermiştir. Söz konusu Anlaşma 12 Eylül 1963 tarihinde imzalanmış ve 1 Aralık 1964 tarihinde yürürlüğe girmiştir.

Ankara Anlaşması, Türkiye ile Avrupa Birliği ilişkilerinin hukuki temelini oluşturmaktadır. Anlaşma'ya imza atan dönemin Başbakanı İsmet İnönü, Avrupa Birliği'ni, "Beşeriyet tarihi boyunca insan zekâsının vücuda getirdiği en cesur eser" olarak tanımlamıştır.

Ankara Anlaşması'nın 2. maddesinde Anlaşma'nın amacı şöyle belirtilmektedir: "Türkiye ekonomisinin hızlı kalkınmasını ve Türk halkının istihdam düzeyinin ve yaşam koşullarının yükseltilmesini sağlama gereğini göz önünde bulundurarak, taraflar arasındaki ticari ve ekonomik ilişkileri aralıksız ve dengeli olarak güçlendirmeyi özendirmektir."

Ankara Anlaşması'nın 28. maddesi ise Türkiye'nin üyeliğini düzenlemektedir: "Anlaşma'nın işleyişi, Topluluğu kuran Antlaşma'dan doğan yükümlülüklerin tümünün Türkiye'ce üstlenilebileceğini gösterdiğinde, Akit Taraflar, Türkiye'nin Topluluğa katılması olanağını incelerler."

Bu maddeden açıkça anlaşılmaktadır ki, "Türkiye-AET ortaklık ilişkisinin nihai hedefi Türkiye'nin Topluluğa tam üyeliğidir." Ankara Anlaşması, Türkiye'nin AET'ye entegrasyonu için hazırlık dönemi, geçiş dönemi ve nihai dönem olmak üzere üç devre öngörmüştür. İlk dönem, Anlaşma'nın yürürlüğe girdiği 1 Aralık 1964 tarihi itibarıyla başlamıştır. Taraflar arasındaki ekonomik farklılıkları azaltmaya yönelik Hazırlık Dönemi' olarak belirlenen bu dönemde, Türkiye herhangi bir yükümlülük üstlenmemiştir. Tesis edilen ortaklık ilişkisinin işleyişine yönelik olarak iki taraf arasında bazı kurumlar oluşturulmuştur. Bunlar arasında en üst düzey karar alma organı ise Ortaklık Konseyi'dir.

----------

